# Introverted Intuition: The Most Distorted Function In Typology Communities (Rant)



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

There seems to be a deep seated universal confusion in Typology communities, when it comes to the intuitive classifications of the intuitive functions. The first thing to make clear is that Intuition comes to consciousness when sensory data in the unconscious forms patterns.* Often times, when reading about functions, there seems to be a tendency to explain such matters as of they were consciously done. 

Introverted Intuition, (Ni)

Extraverted Sensation is the function that depends on outer reality for the truth and facts of life. Whatever we see, hear, taste, smell, and touch is automatically adopted into human consciousness and is generally accepted as the verifiable truth. However, when Se is the inferior function, all of our sensory experiences use everything we've ever taken in to weave together patterns until one definitive truth is then presented to the Ni consciousness. Generally, the way Extraverted Sensors are convicted that the sky is blue by looking up, the Introverted Intuitive iviews their version of reality as the case with as much certainty. (Certitude.)

For this reason, Ni can come across as spiritual, metaphysical, psychic, wise, and prophetic. To give a deeper insight into the way this function works: 

Imagine as a child, your parents watched a lot of science fiction, particularly about aliens communicating with humanity. On top of this , you grew up hearing stories about Roswell and you've also witnessed weird phenomena such as "the Phoenix Lights." Now, you are an adult and you have crawled into bed, closed your eyes, and are trying to sleep..when suddenly, an image appears to you of a guy with a blue digital head. He appears to be a being from an alternate planet and he's giving you wisdom concerning the future of humanity.

As an Ni dominant without much background in psychology, you wake up from the trance and draw this blue being on paper and tell your friends about this vision. (The Ni-Artist Jung speaks of.) This is the prime example of how Ni works and why it often manifests as metaphysics or spiritual certitude. (I use the term metaphysics and spiritual for lack of better words.)

Another example would be to take note of all that you have seen and heard from others. All of your life, you've seen different people express through tears, anger, fears, fights, smiles, and etc. Imagine everything you've ever witnessed in your life, whether enjoyable, neutral, or horrible. All that you've seen on tv, heard on the radio, saw from your parents, and etc... All of that you've experienced since a child up to now, has gotten into your unconscious & has weaved together patterns without your (conscious) knowledge and now you are presented with an ultimate truth and you've no idea how you got it.* As an Ni dom, you may feel as though you've got a 6th sense about all that is in life and instinctively "know" you are picking up on other's lives, feelings, thoughts and etc. Sometimes, Ni doms can even have "prophecies" that come to pass but in typology, this is recognized as your concrete experience consistently operating unconsciously. 

Jung, Von Franz, and Van der Hoop have all associated the following words to this function as follows: Mystical, Metaphysical, Spiritual, Prophet, Seer, Artist, Shaman, and more. Jung gave John The Baptist this time. Von Franz described this type as one who claims to have seen & speaks to "ghosts" and spirits. (This is typically what society deems as metaphysics and divinatory practices.) 

To expand on this, a Shaman is one who channels messages from what they call "spirits" and conveys these messages to the people. In our day and age, we call these folks not only Shaman's but psychic mediums. (Those who claim to channel dead souls & spirits beyond this realm.)* I will also venture out to say that Jesus Christ, who claimed to be sent by his father, (God, a holy spirit) comes from the Ni type. Von Franz, I believe claims starters of religions also belong to this type. The reason is because these people are convicted by a truth hidden from a concrete reality and it's often sacred, (as Van der Hoop explains), or of a spiritual nature. Jung also goes into depth about the Seeress of Prevorst and about how she'd have visions and draw them onto paper. There was also an instance where she dreamt of a man and waited for him to appear to her in real life. Jung makes it quite clear in his assessment of her case that all that was happening within her was due to all that she had taken in, since birth. 

According to psychology, these Ni types are simply not relating the images being presented by inferior sensation to all they've experienced in life,* unconsciously and gathered in their own psychological makeup.* So, they are actually referring to their own psyche as "spiritual beings, channeling, psychic gifts, metaphysics, and the otherwordly."* They then believe they* getting the ultimate truth and prophetic* messages from other realms , dreams, and etc. This is the main reason this function appears the oddest to society. You can look out into the world and clearly see such people are regarded as freaks and are laughed at, taken for a joke and are out of touch with reality. This function comes with an irrational certitude just as Se does. So, to these types , these things practical folks would deem as "imaginary " Ni doms deem as reality.

The biggest example of this would be Jesse Ventura, an Se valuing type vs David Icke, an Ni valuing type, on the topic of Reptilians. While David Icke tried to explain that Reptilians were more of a spiritual, (or rather intangible nature), Ventura then mocked him and asked, "Oh, so they're imaginary?" Ni more often than not will sound like complete and utter nonsense to the practical world, as Von Franz also stated. 

There seems to also be a misconception about Ni and the term perspective, so I'd like to give my interpretation of this. In Psychological Types, Jung referred to the Ni type as being capable of giving new life energy to us and allowing us to see life in a new way or from a newer perspective. However, this isn't dealing with rational understanding or conscious reasoning since Ni is an irrational function. As Van der Hoop points out, Ne-Ti, (ENTP are really good at this), is good at bringing different logical points of views together. On the other hand, Ni automatically has the gift of allowing us to see life through a new lenses because Ni gives an alternative reality to the Ni types. 

For example: If I get a sudden hunch that there are spirits near us, in other realms, all if the time and I convey this information to the public, some people will automatically have a shift in perspective about how they now see life. One who is receptive to that type of thing can no longer drive to work without speaking aloud to the spirits they may possibly be near. Another example would be if I fell into a deep sleep and had a dream of souls being raptured up into the sky, all of the sudden, I am overwhelmed by this new prophecy about the future of life on Earth. Now, I'll go teach about the vision and you might believe it, too. So now your perspective of reality has changed. It has nothing to do with shifting perspectives to understand others. I'd even go as far as to say the SFJ's aim may be such a case as a means to get along with others and avoid conflict. (Fe working with Ne & Ti = using possibilities to discover new logic as an aim for social harmony.)* As I've stated, that is Ne + Ti. ENTPs love playing with ideas and others' logic. However, it's spreading like a wildfire across MBTI that Ni is about being able to shift perspectives to understand someone's outlook or argument. 

As a matter of fact, Van der Hoop made it clear, that at their most intense, Ni types are certain and therefore can come across as arrogant.* (Whether INFJ or INTJ.) Ni comes with a certain amount of certitude as Jung stated, making Ni types appear as one of the most self assured when it comes to matters of the intuition. If I'm picking up that there's a spirit near me or that someone in the room across from me is angry , regardless of their smile, that's just reality to me as an Ni dominant. Now, in real life, were this to happen, I'd just ask, "are you okay?" without blowing my cover. This is how Ni+Fe can manifest in us on a daily basis and a more understandable way. Ni often feels like a gut instinct of truth dealing with intangible data. However, many popular typologists give this to Introverted Feeling, which is incorrect.

Introverted Feeling is convicted by what is morally or ethically right or wrong. Rational functions are reflective of what's gone on in reality and Fi users are in touch with inner feeling to guide their moral's sphere. Irrational functions are beyond reasoning and go on mere perception and not moral , logical, or ethical judgment. So for example:

Suppose a man is standing in front of you with a newspaper, minding his own business. 

If you are a Fi dominant, you couldn't have much of a gut "feeling" about the guy because he's not giving much. 

..but if you are an Ni dominant, you may pick up an intuition about the man that he is no good. The situation here, is the Ni dom has no rational argument as to why they've picked up on such a thing. Jung gave a similar example of an Ni dominant women who intuited a man was "all evil" and ran to hide behind a corner, yet she hadn't gotten to know him at all.* 

Going back to the example I gave about the man with the newspaper, had the guy been shouting "Gay marriage should be banned," -- the Fi dominant might crawl out of their typical quiet demeanor and preach about equality. In this example, the Fi dom has an argument or a stance within reason. The former, (Ni), does not. 

Another example: 

Imagine there's a man abusing a woman in front of 2 other women.

The Fi dominant may get a gut feeling that this is bad what they are witnessing..for a man to abuse a woman. She is crying, bruised and it angers the Fi dom. So, this brings the Fi user out of character. Later on, "I am against all sorts of abuse, no matter what" becomes a permanent feeling value as a feeling judgment. There on out, the Fi user doesn't feel there is ever any reason to hit another person unless in self defense. Violence, of course also becomes a trigger to their value. Feeling causes us to be able to detect in ourselves what we don't ethically agree with. This is the gut feeling concerning morals and ethics. (Fi.)

However, in the same situation, if the Ni dominant gets a "vibe" or an intuitive hunch, (sometimes also described as a gut feeling in society),* there is* "more to the story" they won't be as reactive. This isn't to say the Ni dom won't feel bad but the feeling doesn't guide the Ni type. It's intuition.* Later on, we may find out the man is beating the woman because she killed his sister, molested his daughter, or she has been abusing him sometime in the home. Then again, the Ni dominant may get an inaccurate intuition. 

Something people seem to forget when speaking about the functions is their context. Fi and Ni can belong to religious types but Fi will have connected this to the ethical conviction of the morally good/evil spectrum while the Ni dominant quickly intuits the message. Thus,* coming across more "spiritual" and even at times, downright metaphysical. 

Fi dominants may read a book such as the Bible and get a good feeling about the morals Christianity teaches. The rules of religion appeals to the dominant feeling of the introvert. While in the Ni dominant, a book isn't required but simply a vision, hunch, or spiritual message sent to them from the heavens or some other realm. (In psychologically concrete terms, inferior Se + the personal unconscious, at all.) 

Another thing I've noticed is the confusion between Ti and Ni within such communities. Because a lot of people are more practical in society, as well in Typology, they seek to explain Ni in terms comfortable for them. So, descriptions of Ni will sound no different than Ti or Ne-Ti and some go as far as to call this the most "logical" function. While Ni dominants may intuit information of all kinds, it's still not rational and so its knowledge isn't coming from conscious analytical reflection. 

Introverted Thinking dominants are nitpicky when it comes to subjective analytics and as Van der Hoop pointed out, love to be mentally prepared before getting into anything new. Life is easier for the Ti dominant when thoughts are organized, within. This would mean, the lower Ti falls in the stack the more scatter brained one will be. (The less control over the function.) Introverted Thinkers analyze reality and use these analytical conclusions as a guide to life. They don't care about what others think nor do they wish to change another's mind. Knowledge doesn't just pop into their minds as they can usually try to explain how they got there.

Ni dominants on the other hand, will mostly tell you "I just know" because they don't know how they know. There was no conscious reflection done. The INTJ uses Te but they won't be as objective as the ENTJ because their attitude is orientated subjectively in the dominant position. In an odd way, the INTJ is similar to the ENTP in that their intuition guides them but they are self assured due to Ni. They don't depend on the outer sources to change by the works of their own hand but they expect things to be a specific way, thanks to The Ni certitude. So, INTJs may intuit something about life and try to teach it to the world. For example, there's an INTJ man I know who's very popular on YouTube.. He is a spiritual leader with many followers and many haters. He claims to talk to "the most highs, the Gods and spiritual ancestors" but he teaches his spirituality as facts and often offends the public because to him, they are "outside of universal law." (Ni/Te). 
I talked about such a thing because the INTJ & Ti dominant often gets mistaken for one another but Ni dominants as a whole intuits their information and uses the aux function to aid whatever their intuition shows them at the moment. (This is one reason I am open to the 8 type theory instead of 16 type theory. It seems aux functions are not static but are navigated by whichever direction the dominant function blows. I will discuss the 8 type theory at the end of this post.)

I saw one man who has claimed to be an INFJ say, "my thoughts guide my life." -- This is the mantra of a Ti dominant but so many think it's Ni. Although INFJ has Ti in the stack, on forums and by popular typologists, it is often described as though Ti takes over and dominates Ni in INFJs. INFJs use Fe before Ti and better yet, Ni before Fe. The INFJ's feeling function is less differentiated than ENFJ and is in the grip of intuition the majority of the time. So, INFJs will not appear fluffy all of the time unless they intuit fluffy things more often than not. Van der Hoop described the flaws of Ni+Fe types as unstable, hot and cold, arrogant, and ambivalent. Here one may intuit something meaningful about people or a person and will come across as intuitively or spiritually idealistic. Fi dominants are also idealistic but the INFP, for example will have "hope" that someone they love "can change" into something that reflects their feeling values while INFJs expect their objects of affection to act accordingly to the meaningful thing they've intuited.

A clear example of this is that a man is standing in front of you and he is feeding starving animals and treating them kind. 

If you are an Fi user who has a feeling value against abuse, you begin to idealize this man and may think he could be "the one" for you because he seems to ethically or morally have his act together. He is in line with your feeling values, (Fi) and what could possibly be emerges. (Ne.)

On the other hand, if you are an Ni user, you aren't paying attention to his values but you apparently can "see his spirit, aura, and divine blueprint" and you believe this is your twin flame or soul mate and he is here to help you raise the vibrations on the planet or something. In such a case, the Ni dominant carries a vision for her and this man and she expects that "eventually" they will end up together because divine sources or the "universe" will someday bring all twin flames together. For this reason, such a woman may allow trespasses 
from the man that she otherwise wouldn't tolerate in others all for the sake of him being her "twin flame." Even if he crosses a personal ethic of the INFJ (Fi) or violates anything else, this woman has the capacity to forgive him of all things because of her intuition. Now, this of course is the extreme case but if you Google "twin flames" it is a common phenomenon within spiritual communities. The INFJ carries a constant awareness of the good/evil that is within us all but this causes one to lay dormant as far as taking any consistent strong moral stance less it be in line with whatever they are intuiting at the moment. As Van der Hoop pointed out, both the ENFP and the INFJ will be spontaneous and appear flaky but the INFJ appears more as such to the world because the ENFP is more in touch with material manifestation. 

An ENFP may intuit that one might make a great singer seek to make that a reality or on a wider scale, help another realize their own hidden potential while the INFJ may intuit one is an important prophet, sent here by the divine or perhaps, for some other sacred reason. 

After doing research on Jung's text, his colleague Von Franz, and Van der Hoop, who was a Jungian analyst & knew Jung on a personal level.. I am flabbergasted why Typology communities are so out of touch with Introverted Intuition. It seems to be the very fact that so many MBTI practitioners go out of their way to prove Ni is more concrete or logical, is also what proves the very point of its bizarre persona in society....that even in Typology communities, it is rejected and described in much more complex ways than necessary. 

Taking into consideration that Jung claimed to be a concrete analyst, ( ISTP/INTP ), during his life, it is of course going to be explained in such a way so that most look at Ni as something to be logically understood. However, to Ni dominants, the function is often accepted as spiritual , sacred, metaphysical & sacred reality ..until one comes across psychological explanations like I did to objectively explain it in more ways where rational and practical types get it. (And even after coming across these psychologists breaking it down, I still can't help but to believe and be guided by these "bizarre" intuitions. 

I understand that Jung and others were studying the mentally ill (which means nothing to me since:

A. Carl Jung admitted to mistaking an Ni woman who claimed a "snake was in her belly" as "crazy ..when she was simply a highly intuitive woman who couldn't find the right terminology to express her intuition in ways others would understand. (Kundalini.) 

B. Neuroscientists teach that this reality is a collective illusion, making even the most concrete perception, (Se), irrational. (Beyond reasoning.) So, it's important to remember that we are all living in our own reality, even if we all agree that it is. It does not make it so. Then arises the question: What is real mental illness? Is it those who hear voices, (who could be tapping into other dimensions or is their brains playing as much tricks on them as humanity ?)


I am an Ni dominant who is guided by my spiritual hunches, beliefs (not morally inclined but intuited), visions, insights, detections, and visions. I get visions sometimes in the form of tarot cards and I have had prophetic dreams since I was 6 years old. (Some have come to pass.) Due to doing so much research on psychological stuff, I can explain to practical and logical folks what's going on in Ni dominants in regards to Jung & others.... Inferior Se , (which basically includes all that is experienced practically), puts together these patterns unknown to me and apparently presents me with my reality. (Which I describe as spiritual or metaphysical) for lack of better terms.

I know, I may ruffle a few feathers with this post, which I internally hate but I felt it had to be made because Ni , (as well as other functions) are taught inaccurately 80-90% of the time. The interretations are refuted by the examples of the types , (especially Ni), given by Jung and Co. How do I nknow? I look at the example of Ni dominants (both mentally ill & normal) & they all are mentioned as being spiritual , sacredly convicted, spiritual & religious leaders, seers , prophets and mystics by Jung, Von Franz and Van der Hoop. Van der Hoop even claims such a time comes off spiritual to the objective world. Shamans are given as examples, (and they talk to spirit beings), & etc yet MBTI communities and practitioners shun the more metaphysical/spiritual stereotypes which is baffling to me. It's like, Meyers & her mom claimed to have expanded on Jung & Socionics but somehow, the communities are way off the mark, here. If you've read up on these types, as well as Jung's thoughts on the Seeress Of Prevorst, The Snake Lady & the INTJ woman who intuited a man was evil, why are none of the examples or descriptions of Ni in MBTI communities described as such? 

Instead, Ni is described as setting 1 goal , (which is mistaken as the Ni vision), and working hard to achieve it. (This is more Ne or Te.) Ni vision is pertaining to psychic images and sacred truth that appears to the Ni dom. It's not about having a vision you will become a doctor and working to achieve it. 

Ni is also described as people who take a load of ideas and narrow them into one as if that's consciously done. That goes more towards a T function. With Ni types, unconscious Se puts together these patterns and by the time it gets to the consciousness of the Ni dom, it appears as 1 truth. However, the Ni dom is mostly unaware of the pattern making process, which is why it's hard if you have no education in psychology, to explain yourself.

Ni seems to be the most distorted and sought after function in the MBTI community and from a personal standpoint, I don't get why but I think I know the psychology behind it. In society, in general, people love to be seen as something important or unique, (Characteristic of Ne, by the way) so it doesn't shock me that people in Typology are so attached to the function...that they are willing to dismiss the source, the facts & the overall absurd lengths they go to, to disprove stereotypes the man who coined the phrases created. When I match up Jung & Co 's examples of Ni doms to MBTI's it's completely different.

Another argument folks love to make is that Ni doms Jung described, such as prophets, seers, shamans, and channelers don't exist in society. I know a handful because I come from a metaphysical / spiritual background, since a kid. I can give you examples of spiritual leaders who indeed embody exactly what Jung was talking about. To name a few, Arcturas Ra, Teal Swan, Krista Raisa, David Icke, Dick Gregory (RIP) and more who mostly dwell among spiritual forums. (Starseeds, Indigos, and etc.) Ni valuing types brought these terms to humanity and this is one way they are referred to as spiritual leaders, creators of religions, eastern metaphysical fanatics, and the reason why they posses the quality of breathing a new perspective of viewing reality onto others. 

If you can't relate to how Jung & Co spoke of Ni, I can't help but to assume you are not that type. There's no need to bend a function to a point where is loses its originality. At this point, I often wonder what's the difference between MBTI Ti & MBTI Ni? 



Aside from Ni, I found out things about Fe, Ne, and other functions people mix up. One of biggest Ones are Si & Fi. 

The other argument" others make is that "Jung is outdated."-- Yes, statistics and standards at Jung's time are "outdated" but human behavior and psychology isn't. People get the functions mixed up with the statistics. Fi still convicts us of personal morals & ethics. Fe still makes one pay attention to social dynamics, & Ti is still subjective logic. There's nothing "outdated" about human behavior. 

Jung didn't think classification meant much but since we went out on a limb and made it for a way to type others, we should work on accuracy of the functions, according to the source, (Jung & Co) first. Otherwise, there will be about 80% mistypes and climbing. If your honest reason for getting into Typology is to know yourself and others, do not stubbornly get defensive once you start detecting you don't use a function like you thought you did, upon discovery of newer information. I thought I was an INFP for awhile before reading Jung & etc and after I did my research, I felt like a fool...and was flabbergasted at how distorted most people have the functions. I even was one of those people at the time.

If you think you're Ni dominant, (or any other type) don't get all mad, defensive & testy with me who is trying to convey info/ideas nor testy with the source , (Jung) in which you are supposedly basing your type on. If you can't resonate with the way a dominant functions works, you are not that type...There are way too many examples out there of Ni doms by Jung & his colleagues/students that I know most people who claim they're INJs aren't. Most people mistake Ni for other functions or can only describe how they "use" the function together with another one. (Which means it may be in the grip of other functions.) As an Ni dom, I can't turn off Ni, nor consistently dismiss it as it guides my reality. It is my dom and it works on its own by default. I don't always have "use" it with another function.

We all have the functions + attitudes within us so you may notice that you "use" Ni in a collective way that society does. (Such as picking up on vibes from other people) but Ni doms experience it with all things by default and it appears as our reality. I use Se in a collective way because I'm into makeup & etc. It doesn't make me an ESP type. 

Like I said, I do expect to ruffle some feathers because Typology tends to tug on our insecurities due to the fact that we are dealing with how we view ourselves or how we'd rather view ourselves. If you think you are Ni dom and don't fit, it might offend you if you are not aware of your psychological reason for attachment to the function. (Or type ) I am deeply sorry if I ruffle any feathers with this post but refute my ideas. I do have sources but I'll show those if I think it's necessary. 

If you answer, please try not to be defensive and insulting. Although I do think I know what I'm talking about because I'm confident in my sources, it still doesn't mean I can't be taught. 


-----------

This is just a theory for now but I am under the impression there was never meant to be 16 types but just 8 and that the aux function isn't static. If the dominant function is the "leader" and the "ends" so to speak, why would the aux function be static? For example, if I'm Ti dom, I'm sniffing for new ideas, everywhere. I may get it from concrete life for a time, (Se) or concrete idea logical possibilities, (Ne) but my Ti is still well fed. I think this is also why Jung stated type can change and thought nothing of claiming to be ISTP & INTP in his lifetime. He is simply a Ti/Fe type and the middle functions are more subject to change.

Jung stated the Intuitive's thoughts and feelings follow behind the intuitive. I was thinking that maybe what others interpret as the Ni-Ti "loop" is really just Fe switching out to Te. Basically, there is no such thing as INFJ or INTJ but simply the Introverted Intuitive type who may utilize Fe/Te, depending on what they intuit. This is simply a theory in my head for now. I noticed as an Ni dom I can utilize and see the importance of Te, (such as when I speak about Typology) but outside of this, I am mostly expressive, and am very sensitive to social dynamics. (This s why I'm lowkey scared to press "submit" on this post.)

I don't even care if you disagree with me but I want to know why and I want people to read the information for themselves. Please don't bite my head off!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Excellent post - no disagreement here - outside of the 'loop' thing which I've got issues with but don't want to derail the thread.

I don't relate to the idea of being a mystic, shaman or prophet - I don't see myself as one - which does beg the question,_ do they see themselves as mystics, shamans and prophets, or do they simply see themselves as a human_?
I ask because, I don't think Fi types run around thinking they're about likes/dislikes and subjective valuations etc - they literally argue _against _the idea for pages upon pages - it's probably the same situation with other functions.

I do relate to the '6th sense' and 'intuitive' thing, and I'm literally 'that guy' amongst my friends and family so I question whether I'm blind to some aspects that come naturally - but if I weren't 'objectively aware' of what Ni is, I'd rally against the idea of seeing myself as a shaman etc.

By 'objectively aware', I mean, I've read about all there is to read (from credible sources - I completely disregard anything mbti related re: functions), and still associate best with the introverted intuitive type - considering how others perceive introverted intuition, and how numerous those numbers are - I know that mathematically, I likely fit those stereotypes more than I like to admit, or am able to see myself (unconscious bias is probably not going to let me think I'm crazy).

This might not ruffle as many feathers as you think, here on PerC - a number of people have put in a great deal of time into attempting to sort this mess out and the community has slowly caught on - on Facebook etc, however, _nobody _is cool with it.

I like how you've separated Ni from Ti, as well - this is again, something that's been brought up - I agree with all of your points here.
Ni isn't T. It's not some active, conscious, thinking process where we try to logically deduce conclusions or attempt to actively think things through in an attempt to refine and define things as much as possible.

I do believe this process is somewhat similar to Ni, but it's not Ni - my own 2p (keen to hear your thoughts) on Ni is that it's an exclusive method of perceiving information focused on what 'isn't'.
By exclusive, I mean it excludes additional information that 'isn't' and is therefore more singular and narrow, than Ne in it's focus on what isn't.
By what _isn't_, I mean the abstract world, non-tangible information - patterns, concepts etc.

So I don't see Ni as actively doing anything, I see it as no more than a form of perception.

With regards to what you've said here:


> With Ni types, unconscious Se puts together these patterns and by the time it gets to the consciousness of the Ni dom, it appears as 1 truth. However, the Ni dom is mostly unaware of the pattern making process, which is why it's hard if you have no education in psychology, to explain yourself.


I'd like to chime in, and suggest that Ni types then like to project that 'one truth' out onto the world - in a sense, they are therefore more resistant to new (abstract) information than the wider MBTI community makes out, as they prefer to roll with that 'one truth' as much as possible.
The more the inferior Se can cram into those patterns, the better for Ni as it's basically 'more' information into that one 'old' pattern.



> Most people mistake Ni for other functions or can only describe how they "use" the function together with another one. (Which means it may be in the grip of other functions.) As an Ni dom, I can't turn off Ni, nor consistently dismiss it as it guides my reality. It is my dom and it works on its own by default. I don't always have "use" it with another function.


I've said it before on this forum - if there is one single function that you can't 'use', with or without another function - it would be Ni.

You can't just consciously decide you're going to start taking in as much sensory information as possible and cramming it into abstract patterns that you're then going to apply to the real-world.


Fwiw - I don't believe Ni 'dominants' are as rare as we're led to believe, either - I believe it's very misunderstood, basically shunned by society (and even here on this forum - I've been the recipient of such a thing myself) - and so a lot of people who perhaps do have a true preference for Ni, prefer not to see themselves this way.

Flies in the face of the idea that everyone in the typology community wants to be an Ni type, but most people in the world aren't a part of the typology community.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

Turi said:


> Excellent post - no disagreement here - outside of the 'loop' thing which I've got issues with but don't want to derail the thread.
> 
> I don't relate to the idea of being a mystic, shaman or prophet - I don't see myself as one - which does beg the question,_ do they see themselves as mystics, shamans and prophets, or do they simply see themselves as a human_?
> I ask because, I don't think Fi types run around thinking they're about likes/dislikes and subjective valuations etc - they literally argue _against _the idea for pages upon pages - it's probably the same situation with other functions.
> ...


Hello Turi and thank you for giving a detailed response to this post. I don't know if whether the Ni dom will see themselves this way or not.. Shamans in today's age (who are unaware of Typology) refer to themselves as such, as do other spiritual leaders... but Shamans, for instance, (not that you HAVE to practice Shamanism to be Ni dom), believe they are actually conversing with spirits. It's part of Shamanism & etc. Not to go into depth but I fall along those lines of the Ni type. (I channel and etc.) I do not go around telling folks I'm a prophet & all of that, though. (It seems a bit egotistical). The furthest I say is psychic medium because I give my friends intuitive readings sometimes to try and help. (Not for any fee or any fake Ms Cleo stuff.)

Of course, I also still see myself as human too but some can really go off & believe themselves to be spirits sent from the heavens. (No offense to Jesus but I'd say he's in this category.) F doms may be the SJWs in society & may label themselves as such. It's not outright saying, "I am an F" but it reflects it. 

However, this is part of the reason I like to open up discussion about this because Ni dominants like yourself can pry my mind open and relay to me other ways in which Ni dominants can manifest. 

Although it has been "explained" how Ni works, I am still a believer in my "intuitive" abilities because naturally, I came help it...and I am morally inclined.. As you've stated, I tend to take my one truth and thrust it out..sometimes, coming across so coarse, people think I'm an INTJ, which I'm not opposed to, either. I do not think Ni doms are as "rare" either. I've questioned those statistics since I started studying the functions. 
There seems to always be an insecurity there but whether or not you will come across as "crazy" to the world, as well. (I imagine this, especially with "INFJ" ..) 

I actually wrote an article about 3 types of INFJ. (The info may need to be updated) but you remind me of what I call "the Psychologist" INFJ. That is as practical as Ni can present itself, in my view. 

" 1.The Psychologist - INFJs leading function, Introverted Intuition, Ni, allows them to passively read into the psyche of others and naturally makes them interested in human behavior. If you couple this with Extraverted Feeling, (Ni+Fe), this makes INFJs sometimes interested in seeking out to pick the minds of others' apart in attempt to help them up out of ruts. This makes the INFJ a natural psychologist and perhaps, therapist. The INFJ is good at listening to others' problems and prefers to do so without personal judgement. (I.E.. "This person is evil, this person is nasty, ..etc.) Psychologists will even encourage others to vent out their feelings and they have a natural ability to make others feel so at ease that they can tell the Psychologist their secrets. They don't believe in shaming people in public, especially if their true nature is that they automatically understand the psychological makeup of humanity. When Ni+Fe is used in a healthy manner, these types of INFJs are more than likely great at keeping secrets and whoever vents to them has nothing to worry about as far as their secrets leaking out to the public, goes. These types of INFJs have a natural understanding of the psychological makeup of humanity, including their own psyche and this makes them laid back from personal judgments of others. This isn't to say that these INFJs have no opinions because they definitely do but these are kept to themselves for the sake of understanding the psyche of human nature and catering to individuals so they don't feel judged. (Ni/Fe/Ti) Although I nicknamed this type of INFJ 'The Psychologist" this does not mean that if you are this type of INFJ, you pursued a career in psychology. It just means in everyday life, you pick up on others' psychological nature and the general nature of society and go about things, accordingly. Generally, this type of INFJ describes the combination of others' psychological nature and extraverted feeling tones as a "vibe" from others. For example: Someone will go up to the INFJ and ask, "We're you going to drink this Coke?" The INFJ will get the "vibe" that this person asked because they are thirsty and would like to drink the coke, even though the person didn't flat out ask. This is the INFJ's keen awareness of the way human behavior and generally, natural things in life works, even if they've never consciously studied human behavior or other happenings in life, in such a manner where they should know. So, the INFJ says, "Nope. Do you want it?" -- Catering to the others' desire to drink the coke. This is the way Fe caters to Ni in a very normal way in society. These types of INFJs probably find themselves a little frustrated at society because there's so much judgment and not enough understanding of what is going on beneath the surface. Psychologists can also probably give you the run down of society as a whole and where they are headed. Everyone has this side to them but INFJs go through life, constantly picking up such psychological ques from you, society and natural occurrences around them. Of course, this is due to unconscious Extraverted Sensation, (Se) and other unconscious functions coming together to aide Ni." 

I don't think I distinguished Ni from Ti enough in the above article but hopefully you can understand what I was trying to do. I may be considered more of the Looney/loopy Ni dom.. I also see that as well.. So I don't expect everyone to relate to those extremes, either...but just not to contradict the function. I am hoping not to get into a hard debate with anyone here and that folks can disagree and agree with me, gracefully..exactly how you did in your above post. If it's not too much trouble, can you tell me your thoughts on the theory about the aux function being changeable in reference to what the dom presents to us?

PS - I agree with your signature.


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

I am but a mere observer, however I'd like to say thanks for posting these very thoughtful descriptions of Ni. I'm seeking to learn as much as I can about the cognitive functions and am aware of some issues the community has with understanding them. In that sense, for people like me, I'm very grateful that both of you wrote up this valuable information, even if it may end up being "controversial."

If my thoughts are worth anything, I definitely agree with the statement on how Ni is often oversimplified into "one goal=Ni vision." If an Ni type has a "vision"/goal, I would think it is much more abstract of a goal, an idealised vision of how things _should_ be. It isn't something that is necessarily translatable into concrete terms (like your given example of single-mindedly wanting to be a doctor). Of course, an Ni-dom could very well have those kinds of goals, but perhaps it would be a part of an ultimate conception.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

@TornadicX

All the spiritual, prophetic stuff you mentioned in the first post I don't relate to at all.

BUT

*"1.The Psychologist - INFJs leading function, Introverted Intuition, Ni, allows them to passively read into the psyche of others and naturally makes them interested in human behavior. If you couple this with Extraverted Feeling, (Ni+Fe), this makes INFJs sometimes interested in seeking out to pick the minds of others' apart in attempt to help them up out of ruts. This makes the INFJ a natural psychologist and perhaps, therapist. The INFJ is good at listening to others' problems and prefers to do so without personal judgement. (I.E.. "This person is evil, this person is nasty, ..etc.) Psychologists will even encourage others to vent out their feelings and they have a natural ability to make others feel so at ease that they can tell the Psychologist their secrets. They don't believe in shaming people in public, especially if their true nature is that they automatically understand the psychological makeup of humanity. When Ni+Fe is used in a healthy manner, these types of INFJs are more than likely great at keeping secrets and whoever vents to them has nothing to worry about as far as their secrets leaking out to the public, goes. These types of INFJs have a natural understanding of the psychological makeup of humanity, including their own psyche and this makes them laid back from personal judgments of others. This isn't to say that these INFJs have no opinions because they definitely do but these are kept to themselves for the sake of understanding the psyche of human nature and catering to individuals so they don't feel judged. (Ni/Fe/Ti) Although I nicknamed this type of INFJ 'The Psychologist" this does not mean that if you are this type of INFJ, you pursued a career in psychology. It just means in everyday life, you pick up on others' psychological nature and the general nature of society and go about things, accordingly. Generally, this type of INFJ describes the combination of others' psychological nature and extraverted feeling tones as a "vibe" from others. For example: Someone will go up to the INFJ and ask, "We're you going to drink this Coke?" The INFJ will get the "vibe" that this person asked because they are thirsty and would like to drink the coke, even though the person didn't flat out ask. This is the INFJ's keen awareness of the way human behavior and generally, natural things in life works, even if they've never consciously studied human behavior or other happenings in life, in such a manner where they should know. So, the INFJ says, "Nope. Do you want it?" -- Catering to the others' desire to drink the coke. This is the way Fe caters to Ni in a very normal way in society. These types of INFJs probably find themselves a little frustrated at society because there's so much judgment and not enough understanding of what is going on beneath the surface. Psychologists can also probably give you the run down of society as a whole and where they are headed. Everyone has this side to them but INFJs go through life, constantly picking up such psychological ques from you, society and natural occurrences around them. Of course, this is due to unconscious Extraverted Sensation, (Se) and other unconscious functions coming together to aide Ni." 
*

This I relate to 10000000000000000000000000000000000000%. This is me every single day. Looking for what is unsaid, unspoken and assuming i'm correct in my assumptions, like the coke example is what I do *constantly*. I immediately know what someone is about to say without conscious context and I can predict immediately what someone is calling me about without conscious reasoning. Is it possible to be Ni-Fe, but not believe in aliens and spirits? I have an expansive imagination internally that I take serious and am guided by, but I don't care to share it with the world or be a preacher using it. It's more for self purposes and people very close to me. This is what makes me doubt being Ni dominant, because the other ones seems so convicted on sharing their imagery with the world and I don't have that desire. My Ni comes in the form of everyday situations like the one you described above. I also strongly relate to the notion of reserving judgement in favor for understanding the psyche. This is me to the T. Always interested in knowing what's going on in the person's psyche, but knowing it right away without reasoning.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

theoretically speaking i agree with all you said actually (aprox 25% of the post, that's what i read)
but in reality i don't see why, for example, an Ne dom cannot have a dream about alien-hydras-japanesespeaking and wake up draw and show it to their friends and mimic their noise
i don't know why an entp, enfp, esfj or estj wouldn't think they are right till the end of days (even if they are lying to themselves whole of their life)

thing is, everyone lives their most convenient lie
nothing to do with mbti


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

For the most part, I agree with what you're saying, but are you sure you're not describing Schizotypal PD, instead of Ni? Though, I will say there's a very fine line between the two haha. I don't think it has to be as extreme and divorced from reality (though, Ni can be that way for sure), as you're describing, especially in today's age. It can merely come in the form of re-interpreting the ideas most people take for granted and seeing it all through a new perspective, which is what you're trying to do here, irony of ironies! Nietzsche was also a pretty prime example of that.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> For the most part, I agree with what you're saying, but are you sure you're not describing Schizotypal PD, instead of Ni? Though, I will say there's a very fine line between the two haha. I don't think it has to be as extreme and divorced from reality (though, Ni can be that way for sure), as you're describing, especially in today's age. It can merely come in the form of re-interpreting the ideas most people take for granted and seeing it all through a new perspective, which is what you're trying to do here, irony of ironies! Nietzsche was also a pretty prime example of that.


yeah I agree, the way it was described in OP was way too mystical than what I think it actually is. I think when it gets that mystical and divorced reality there's other things coming into play for sure. I don't believe in spirits and ghosts but the underlying dynamics that makes an Ni believe in that kind of thing I know I possess that. I just use it in a much more pragmatic purpose/fashion I guess.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

spaceynyc said:


> yeah I agree, the way it was described in OP was way too mystical than what I think it actually is. I think when it gets that mystical and divorced reality there's other things coming into play for sure. I don't believe in spirits and ghosts but the underlying dynamics that makes an Ni believe in that kind of thing I know I possess that. I just use it in a much more pragmatic purpose/fashion I guess.


Agree, it's definitely in the Ni-makeup (especially INFJ, since there isn't any grounding, realistic Te) to believe (or, even experience) in those things, but I also think it sets up a false standard of what Ni is psychologically; in other words, it's focusing more on the content, than the process. I mean, I know quite a few INFJs, and they aren't mystical shamans, but they may be doctors, psychologists, professors etc., because people have to make a living too. I also tend to be very skeptical of self-proclaimed prophets and mystics and their cult followings on YouTube anyways.  For many, it's merely a vehicle for their own narcissism and confirmation biasing.

You may be interested in this thread from a few years back. I liked his way of describing it then, but I'm too tired to read through it again now, and see it if holds up to my ideas on Ni today, or if it's in line with OP too: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/673802-introverted-intuition-explained-ni-dom.html


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, in my latest study into Ni what I've garnered is that (as it expresses itself as the inferior in my case) Ni wants to develop lofty goals, ambitions but remains ever fearful and anxious of the ultimate doom ... The tyranny of the unknown where there's sort of a fog and mysteriousness of that ultimate goal. Tunnel Vision. There is only one outcome and that outcome simply cannot be good. In extreme stress there is quite literally no other outcome at all. There is a tunnel and what's at the end of the tunnel cannot be seen. I can try to predict what it might be, but I can't do it well and usually I can see only the negative. This creates a sense of ultimate doom. It makes me a believer in the absolute nothingness and meaninglessness of existence which then drives me Se to force me to experience everything in the real world that there is to experience before the end. Before the "Nothing". 

This also makes me want to rely on others more than I would like to. I end up in a battle with negativity because Se is innately driven to stay present, real and in the moment. I'd rather cross the bridge when I get to it even if my intuition tells me that there might not even be a bridge there. But why is my intuition telling me that there isn't a bridge. I have to find out. I have to physically see it. I have to know --- even when someone tells me - "The bridge is broken" .. my reaction at times has been "Maybe this person has some sort of ill-conceived motive to lie to me, I have to get in my car and go and find out". Ni for me is ultimately about how it makes me paranoid and forces me to stay engaged with the world. I have to do to find out. I have to keep doing to have a reason to be. 

I believe that an Ni-dom may be the opposite in that they've perceived via "faith" (as I don't think that Ni is innately a rational function - maybe I'm wrong) that there is no bridge there - and they may be right because their gut is less likely to lie to them. They have other ways of spotting the truth that is derived from within their own brain. It's something I see with my mother a lot - and I mean a lot (I don't see it as much here on this site amongst many other self-typed INFJ's to be honest). She has a deeply spiritual side and strong reliance on her intuition. Meanwhile, my dad who is Te-Si will consistently steam-roll her through his greater rationality and lack of faith in outcomes and then eventually we've experienced some major turning points in our lives as a family where my mom's intuition has turned out to be right. 

She also quite literally has these dreams that you talk about. She relies on those dreams to help her get in touch with reality. She claims to have foreseen many events that eventually took place - both in the realm of politics as well as in our own personal lives. It's not a perfect prophecy, but it is prophetic. I've come to rely on her intuition and advice greatly over the years because it calms my own. It calms my anxiety about the future when I talk to her. 

Also, in her case, her deeply spiritual side does not lend her to be a chump for others who would sell her snake oil. It's more fascinating that when I was younger (severely underdeveloped Ni) I was far more inclined to believe in conspiracy theories, meanwhile she had her own independent view of the world. The more I look back, the more I realize just how "free" she has been of the confines that society has tried to place on her. Her methods are her own and her explanations aren't always completely understandable to me. Her beliefs are varied and complexed where she sees multiple aspects of a single issue but remains firm and bound together through her faith in what she has herself determined to be true. 

I am attracted to groups and I'm attracted to deep insight and have a desire to work through complex sets of ideas and information and present them as my own after I have processed them internally. Even when I'm verbally rejecting someone in the moment, my mind is working in the background listening to certain points and putting things together. Slowly. Slowly. Slowly. Till one day I have an epiphany .. a moment of deep clarity .. a strong "Aha!" moment which makes the most difficult concepts I've gathered over the years into one deep insight ... It may not be right or wrong (generally it's right and then I listen to other experts in that area and topic to reaffirm my own insight - which turns out to be right). 

This I believe makes the ESxP's the sheep for the INxJ's shepard ... while in the opposite, it takes the ESxP to fully understand, rationalize and demystify the mystical nature of the INxJ's ramblings because the Sensor wants to put the theoretical mumbo jumbo to practical use. The fully developed ideas of the INxJ must be brough to the masses. The profound realizations INxJ's gain are completely useless if they're trapped inside the head of one individual or within a small group. 

Introverted Intuition remains a largely rare function as dominant. I don't see it on display here much. I have seen it IRL and that's what makes me agree with the descriptions I see more than I agree with many of the individuals who try to describe it. A lot of INxJs here (especially men) tend to be at varying levels of mental and emotional health so claiming Ni dominance through that maze of personal turmoil indicates that perhaps Ni is one of their functions, but is it their inferior or dominant is anyone's guess.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Agree, it's definitely in the Ni-makeup (especially INFJ, since there isn't any grounding, realistic Te) to believe in those things, but I also think it sets up a false standard of what Ni is psychologically; in other words, it's focusing more on the content, than the process. I mean, I know quite a few INFJs, and they aren't mystical shamans, but they may be doctors, psychologists, professors etc., because people have to make a living too. I also tend to be very skeptical of self-proclaimed prophets and mystics and their cult followings on YouTube anyways.  For many, it's merely a vehicle for their own narcissism and confirmation biasing.
> 
> You may be interested in this thread from a few years back. I liked his way of describing it then, but I'm too tired to read through it again now, and see it if holds up to my ideas on Ni today, or if it's in line with OP too: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/673802-introverted-intuition-explained-ni-dom.html


yeah I actually read this one before, it really is an awesome post and well written. I'm surprised he was able to describe it that well actually. and yes I'm totally with you on the skepticism of prophets and mystics out there and agree on the underlying motive being self-serving ultimately


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Fabulous post, OP!!

As as to the less worldly stuff that others complain about, one has to keep just one thing in mind: dominant Intuition *represses Sensing*.

To complain that the description of Ni is too "mystical etc" is to complain that there isn't enough Sensing in its description.

Example:


mistakenforstranger said:


> I know quite a few INFJs, and they aren't mystical shamans, but they may be doctors, psychologists, professors etc., because people have to make a living too. I also tend to be very skeptical of self-proclaimed prophets and mystics and their cult followings on YouTube anyways.l


This is Sensing.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

So that's why everyone thinks I'm a "ditz."


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Daeva said:


> Fabulous post, OP!!
> 
> As as to the less worldly stuff that others complain about, one has to keep just one thing in mind: dominant Intuition *represses Sensing*.
> 
> ...


Ni can be formulated non-spiritually as unconsciously interlinking conceptual understanding, and this thread runs throughout the OP's treatise on the matter. Describing it in mystical terms and linking it with concepts of the sacred and spiritual is of little interest to me and does not relate to how I think about the flow of inspiration. I would suggest that this is a split between INFJs and INTJs; the former type tends to take a far more spiritual view of the world than the latter one does.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Daeva said:


> Fabulous post, OP!!
> 
> As as to the less worldly stuff that others complain about, one has to keep just one thing in mind: dominant Intuition *represses Sensing*.
> 
> ...


No the way it’s described in OP is an unhealthy over reliance on Ni gone mad to the point of schizophrenia realm lol. I get the same images so I can relate but there’s a balance to it. You have to balance it out with a sensing function. It’s unhealthy to over rely on one side of an axis. If you apply too much force to one side of a toothpick, it snaps.

Remember there’s 3 other functions. Technically 7 other ones as we use all in varying degrees.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

This is a good, realistic definition of Ni


> Introverted intuition is an introverted, irrational, and dynamic information element. It is also called Ni, T, temporal intuition, or white intuition. Ni is generally associated with the ability to recognize the unfolding of processes over time (how one event leads to another), have visions of the past and future, develop mental imagery, and see intangible hints of relationships between processes or objects. Types that value Ni always like to have in mind a specific plan for how their life will develop in the future. Thus they have little time for the concept of "living for the moment" or "making the best of the present". They generally engage in pure leisure activities only for short periods of time, and even then their leisure activities generally involve a psychologically demanding or competitive aspect.
> 
> Ni as Leading Function
> As a base function, Ni generally manifests itself through a lack of direct attention to the world around oneself, and a sense of detachment or freedom from worldly affairs. This can lead to a highly developed imagination and very unique mental world, but it can also result in a great deal of laziness and apparent inactivity. Because the individual gets his or her primary information about the world through imagination, a person with leading Ni may be able to thrive in situations where data are scarce, or where he or she lacks the usual prerequisite experience. However, this may also become a disadvantage if the person ignores real data about the world too much. The ability to transcend the axis of time and understand the cause and effect relationships that occur is also a feature, sometimes resulting in the ability to accurately predict general future trends and outcomes of certain events.


Some aspects of what you're saying sound right but there's nothing inherently mystical about it, you can easily have highly developed imagination and unique mental world, and ignore real data without it even getting close to what you're describing.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Daeva said:


> Fabulous post, OP!!
> 
> As as to the less worldly stuff that others complain about, one has to keep just one thing in mind: dominant Intuition *represses Sensing*.
> 
> ...


Intuition represses Sensing in the sense that it tries to look "beyond" what is tangible and concrete, trusting its own perception. Thus, Ni types trust _their own insights_, they tend to believe only in what aligns with their own perspective of things -- it doesn't mean that they're going to believe whatever bullshit other people spew, that's only indicative of a _lack of critical thinking_.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Internal processing (and critical thinking imo) is more Ti but in the case of an INFJ the mysticism is still much more of a faith issue (since Ni is irrational itself) therefore while they will develop their own overarching ideas, their world will remain deeply rooted to the idea of their group and how they can galvanize the group into order. They find order through their perception, and want others to follow their order because they still have the best interests of the group in mind. 

Someone like Abdul Wahaab (who created Wahabism which is practiced today) created his own entire new interpretation of Islam which was separate from what the masses believed at the time ended up creating a cult. Cultism while not something Ni doms may subscribe to (since their intuition makes them capable of being free imo) is something that they are predisposed to creating however. 

When Ni is in the inferior position it's more likely to be attracted to be a part of a cult because it seeks meaning and purpose, but is incapable of creating it for themselves since it's just easier to follow someone in the moment hence they seek to be a part of the organized world that someone else has laid out for them.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

PiT said:


> Ni can be formulated non-spiritually as unconsciously interlinking conceptual understanding, and this thread runs throughout the OP's treatise on the matter. Describing it in mystical terms and linking it with concepts of the sacred and spiritual is of little interest to me and does not relate to how I think about the flow of inspiration. I would suggest that this is a split between INFJs and INTJs; the former type tends to take a far more spiritual view of the world than the latter one does.





spaceynyc said:


> No the way it’s described in OP is an unhealthy over reliance on Ni gone mad to the point of schizophrenia realm lol. I get the same images so I can relate but there’s a balance to it. You have to balance it out with a sensing function. It’s unhealthy to over rely on one side of an axis. If you apply too much force to one side of a toothpick, it snaps.
> 
> Remember there’s 3 other functions. Technically 7 other ones as we use all in varying degrees.





Vixey said:


> This is a good, realistic definition of Ni
> 
> Some aspects of what you're saying sound right but there's nothing inherently mystical about it, you can easily have highly developed imagination and unique mental world, and ignore real data without it even getting close to what you're describing.





Mr Castelo said:


> Intuition represses Sensing in the sense that it tries to look "beyond" what is tangible and concrete, trusting its own perception. Thus, Ni types trust _their own insights_, they tend to believe only in what aligns with their own perspective of things -- it doesn't mean that they're going to believe whatever bullshit other people spew, that's only indicative of a _lack of critical thinking_.


This thread is talking about Ni. It doesn't "need" to be balanced out by other functions in a description of only one.

Critical thinking is not a function of Ni, so that is another point that can be thrown out.

A "realistic" description of Ni being favored over showing other aspects of Ni is a Sensing bias. The mystical aspect of Ni is just as real to its perception of reality as the down-to-earth Sensing descriptions are... for Sensing.

INTJ leads with Ni, this doesn't change a thing. Ni lead is Ni lead.

The OP is correct in its assessment of Ni.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Daeva said:


> Fabulous post, OP!!
> 
> As as to the less worldly stuff that others complain about, one has to keep just one thing in mind: dominant Intuition *represses Sensing*.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for proving your ignorance and pettiness once again!

If you want to believe in any form of "mysticism", and describe Ni with that buzzword, go right ahead, but you know who are also prone to believe in things of a spiritual, metaphysical nature? Ne-users, especially NFPs, and even Se-doms under the influence of unconscious Ni. Even Jung says so:



> Above all, the repressed intuitions begin to assert themselves in the form of projections. The wildest suspicions arise; if the object is a sexual one, jealous fantasies and anxiety states gain the upper hand. More acute cases develop every sort of phobia, and, in particular, compulsion symptoms. *The pathological contents have a markedly unreal character, with a frequent moral or religious streak. A pettifogging captiousness follows, or a grotesquely punctilious morality combined with primitive, "magical" superstitions that fall back on abstruse rites. All these things have their source in the repressed inferior functions which have been driven into harsh opposition to the conscious attitude, and they appear in a guise that is all the more striking because they rest on the most absurd assumptions, in complete contrast to the conscious sense of reality. The whole structure of thought and feeling seems, in this second personality, to be twisted into a pathological parody: reason turns into hair-splitting pedantry, morality into dreary moralizing and blatant Pharisaism, religion into ridiculous superstition, and intuition, the noblest gift of man, into meddlesome officiousness, poking into every corner; instead of gazing into the far distance, it descends to the lowest level of human meanness.*


If you want an Ni-dom interested in mysticism and the occult, who is not a brainwashing, crackpot "spiritual teacher" on YouTube, look at Colin Wilson. From the names listed by OP, I am not going to be swayed by the delusions they put out into the world, or believe they are the only manifestation of what Ni is.



Daeva said:


> The OP is correct in its assessment of Ni.


Considering OP has often changed her story about herself depending on what type she identifies with, I do not take it very seriously, even if has the appearance of being "correct".

http://personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/1168066-doers.html



spaceynyc said:


> No the way it’s described in OP is an unhealthy over reliance on Ni gone mad to the point of schizophrenia realm lol. I get the same images so I can relate but there’s a balance to it. You have to balance it out with a sensing function. It’s unhealthy to over rely on one side of an axis. If you apply too much force to one side of a toothpick, it snaps.
> 
> 
> Remember there’s 3 other functions. Technically 7 other ones as we use all in varying degrees.


That was Jung's view too. To achieve balance, you need to integrate your repressed, unconscious inferior function into your personality. If you focus on Ni, or any dominant function, to the exclusion of all else, you're on the way to neurosis, according to Jung.



Mr Castelo said:


> Intuition represses Sensing in the sense that it tries to look "beyond" what is tangible and concrete, trusting its own perception. Thus, Ni types trust their own insights, they tend to believe only in what aligns with their own perspective of things -- it doesn't mean that they're going to believe whatever bullshit other people spew, that's only indicative of a lack of critical thinking.


Yes, from another Ni-dom:


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Thank you for proving your ignorance and pettiness once again!


I did not read past your intro. I will not further respond to this type of hostility.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Daeva said:


> This thread is talking about Ni. It doesn't "need" to be balanced out by other functions in a description of only one.
> 
> Critical thinking is not a function of Ni, so that is another point that can be thrown out.
> 
> ...


The emphasis on spirituality is a very particular formulation of Ni that many Ni-doms will not identify with. It operates instinctively without conscious understanding, and the individual's experience of it is naturally subjective. If anything, the need to force a particular classification on it is a Thinking bias.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Daeva said:


> This thread is talking about Ni. It doesn't "need" to be balanced out by other functions in a description of only one.
> 
> Critical thinking is not a function of Ni, so that is another point that can be thrown out.
> 
> ...


I wasn't replying to the OP, I was replying to _your_ post. You implied that @mistakenforstranger uses Sensing because he doesn't believe in self-proclaimed prophets on YouTube, which is just dumb.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

PiT said:


> The emphasis on spirituality is a very particular formulation of Ni that many Ni-doms will not identify with. It operates instinctively without conscious understanding, and the individual's experience of it is naturally subjective. If anything, the need to force a particular classification on it is a Thinking bias.


What is it that operates instinctively without conscious understanding? Mysticism or Ni? If you are referring to Ni, of which I cannot be sure that you are, then I strongly disagree with you. Instinct is a different matter from conscious cognition, and Ni is not unconscious for the Ni lead. It does lead one to shift perspective around one's conscious world views, creating the illusion of working as if "from beyond," working from the shadow self, the unconscious part of us. This is where its inclination to mysticism comes in. Mysticism, in this regard, is about perception of that which is unexplainable according to the physical reality. As such, asking for more realism in the description of Ni is... peculiar to say the least.

Indeed, classifying and defining something according to its logical components is part of the Thinking style. What of it?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr Castelo said:


> I wasn't replying to the OP, I was replying to _your_ post. You implied that @*mistakenforstranger* uses Sensing because he doesn't believe in self-proclaimed prophets on YouTube, which is just dumb.


No, I did not imply such a thing. Perhaps you need to reread my statement.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Daeva said:


> What is it that operates instinctively without conscious understanding? Mysticism or Ni? If you are referring to Ni, of which I cannot be sure that you are, then I strongly disagree with you. Instinct is a different matter from conscious cognition, and Ni is not unconscious for the Ni lead. It does lead one to shift perspective around one's conscious world views, creating the illusion of working as if "from beyond," working from the shadow self, the unconscious part of us. This is where its inclination to mysticism comes in. Mysticism, in this regard, is about perception of that which is unexplainable according to the physical reality. As such, asking for more realism in the description of Ni is... peculiar to say the least.
> 
> Indeed, classifying and defining something according to its logical components is part of the Thinking style. What of it?


The conceptual links that are formed by Ni are unconscious; one cannot really tell where they are from. How those links then go on to shape one's worldview is quite conscious, however. Sure this could be thought of in mystical terms, but I am unconvinced that this is the only proper way. If mysticism is not part of one's frame of reference, no amount of Ni will save the comparison from seeming stilted and awkward.

My point in re Thinking is that the classification of Ni (or any perceiving function, really) is inevitably a shadow of its true nature, as it cannot be properly understood through the lens of a judging function. It forces the usage of the function into arbitrary boxes. Not to say that classification is bad or that it should not be pursued, but I do not think that a subjective function can be described so easily without losing something important in that translation.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

PiT said:


> The conceptual links that are formed by Ni are unconscious; one cannot really tell where they are from. How those links then go on to shape one's worldview is quite conscious, however. Sure this could be thought of in mystical terms, but I am unconvinced that this is the only proper way. If mysticism is not part of one's frame of reference, no amount of Ni will save the comparison from seeming stilted and awkward.


That is a major point of it; there is no one proper way, and this is something you talk about in your second paragraph as well. To exclude the links between an outlook that favors mysticism and Ni makes for very incomplete descriptions of Ni and it is exactly doing what you are pointing at; it limits the description to what is considered to be "the proper way," and it only server to further skew one's understanding of Ni away from accuracy. It is exactly why I pointed towards the irony of people asking for more realism in the description of Ni, a cognitive function that is arguably the furthest away from conventional reality. 



> My point in re Thinking is that the classification of Ni (or any perceiving function, really) is inevitably a shadow of its true nature, as it cannot be properly understood through the lens of a judging function. It forces the usage of the function into arbitrary boxes. Not to say that classification is bad or that it should not be pursued, but I do not think that a subjective function can be described so easily without losing something important in that translation.


I completely agree with that, and because of this I wish to steer away from descriptions of such an elusive thing as Ni that attempt to be constrict themselves to notions of supposed (but not actual) realism. After all, what is "real" to one might look and sound like a fairy tale to another.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Daeva said:


> That is a major point of it; there is no one proper way, and this is something you talk about in your second paragraph as well. To exclude the links between an outlook that favors mysticism and Ni makes for very incomplete descriptions of Ni and it is exactly doing what you are pointing at; it limits the description to what is considered to be "the proper way," and it only server to further skew one's understanding of Ni away from accuracy. It is exactly why I pointed towards the irony of people asking for more realism in the description of Ni, a cognitive function that is arguably the furthest away from conventional reality.
> 
> 
> I completely agree with that, and because of this I wish to steer away from descriptions of such an elusive thing as Ni that attempt to be constrict themselves to notions of supposed (but not actual) realism. After all, what is "real" to one might look and sound like a fairy tale to another.


There is the issue of a compromise between accuracy and comprehensibility. There is no pure Ni organism, but rather Ni-Fe and Ni-Te persons. As I said, I found the currents of what I understand in the OP's description, but it is hard for me to relate to concepts of mysticism in talking about it. The utmost limit of Ni thought would be a completely unfiltered stream of consciousness, but that would also be incomprehensible to anyone other than the speaker. I don't object to the OP speaking in terms that she relates to, but I do find it important to note that her experience is idiosyncratic and represents one particular understanding of the function. Looking back over the thread more, my first post wasn't necessarily a rebuttal to the points you raise, though I think the earlier posters were stymied by a similar disconnect as I was.

The differing notions of realism also relates to my earlier thought about INTJ vs. INFJ. Since the types have differing ways of judging based on their intuition, I expect that there are differences in the trends of how they think about that intuition. Same would apply to types with lower-order Ni as well.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

PiT said:


> There is the issue of a compromise between accuracy and comprehensibility. There is no pure Ni organism, but rather Ni-Fe and Ni-Te persons. As I said, I found the currents of what I understand in the OP's description, but it is hard for me to relate to concepts of mysticism in talking about it. The utmost limit of Ni thought would be a completely unfiltered stream of consciousness, but that would also be incomprehensible to anyone other than the speaker. I don't object to the OP speaking in terms that she relates to, but I do find it important to note that her experience is idiosyncratic and represents one particular understanding of the function. Looking back over the thread more, my first post wasn't necessarily a rebuttal to the points you raise, though I think the earlier posters were stymied by a similar disconnect as I was.


Yes, my protest was more about the irony of requiring realism to an Ni description. Whether the individual relates this to mysticism is a different thing. Though I do find it an important point to raise in relation to the function, if not to further describe why this may be the case at least.



> The differing notions of realism also relates to my earlier thought about INTJ vs. INFJ. Since the types have differing ways of judging based on their intuition, I expect that there are differences in the trends of how they think about that intuition. Same would apply to types with lower-order Ni as well.


Very likely. The mysticism in the traditional sense of the word is more likely to be found in the Feeler type, between the INTJ and the INFJ. INFJ is not concerned with the "real world" and as such, will be very prone to seeing their visions as signs of "more than," indifferent to the "reality" of what makes their visions applicable or not - which is more of a concern for Te. Personally I don't think they are wrong to see it that way, but it's a double edged sword for sure. Though the INTJ has its own version of the same. I call theirs "practical mysticism," which can be interpreted in any way that makes sense. While these can be perceived and received differently in the world, it comes from the same place. As such, I still maintain that the links to mysticism, or whatever you want to call it, are integral for a good Ni description, for both the Feeler and the Thinker variety.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

How to start a shitstorm on personality forums: explain for the gazillionth time what Ni _really_ is. It really hits hard to the core, since so many users have their identities built off the vague but personalizable concept of "introverted intuition".


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> How to start a shitstorm on personality forums: explain for the gazillionth time what Ni _really_ is. It really hits hard to the core, since so many users have their identities built off the vague but personalizable concept of "introverted intuition".


Another way is to create a test that removes keywords and easily gamed stereotypes from the responses, exposes all the NJs as the SPs they actually are. 

They love that shit.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> Another way is to create a test that removes keywords and easily gamed stereotypes from the responses, exposes all the NJs as the SPs they actually are.
> 
> They love that shit.


Your tests really expose people, at least from the perspective that "ES" rather than "IN" is getting stimulated by stimuli, and using facts to form a big picture instead of just "winging it".

We aren't all loved in the Turiverse.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

*Oh, brother.*

Since I made this topic, I've done an extensive amount of research and now I am even more convinced that a lot of you still have no idea about what you're talking about. 

When I was reading through these replies, (of course, ones I hadn't seen before), one user stated that my explanation of how Ni works in intuitive introverts was more along the lines of schizophrenia than it was closer to the actuality of things. 

From my blog:

_" Introductory Note: Carl Jung was the first one to coin the phrases for the basis of Typology. This includes the phrases, Introverted Intuition, Feeling, Thinking, and Sensing; Extraverted Intuition, Feeling, Thinking, and Sensing. Since creators of different typology systems , (Vultology, MBTI, Socionics, and Jungian Type Theory), continue to use these phrases, I felt it important to return to the original material by Jung himself and conduct my own analysis to check their accuracy. During this research, I came across two of Carl Jung’s students and colleagues in which Jung and his wife analyzed and worked with; Van der Hoop and Von Franz. Because of this, I deemed that Van der Hoop and Von Franz were far more qualified than anyone after Carl Jung, to give descriptions to each type. After doing further research, I have decided that about 80% of the Typology community has gotten out of line with Jung, Von Franz, and Van der Hoop and I’ve decided to try to restore it with my articles. 

Concerning the misunderstanding of my apparent rigidity concerning personality type theory–anything I do,I'd like to have my facts as close to straight as I can. With that said, would you feel more comfortable hiring someone who had no experience at teaching children to homeschool your kid or would you hire someone with ten years of experience in the area of teaching children? I hope this answers those who question my reasoning."_

*Since we are speaking about Jung*, Jung even admitted that he mistook an Ni dominant as a Schizophrenic but instead he realized she was just highly intuitive. Remember the lady who claimed there was a snake in her belly? She was simply describing a spiritual concept called "Kundalini" which is very popular among metaphysical and spiritual communities. 
Jung's direct quote about the woman was:


"I thought perhaps she was crazy, but she was only highly intuitive."

- Carl Jung (on Introverted Intuition)

If you had done proper reasearch on Ni, meaning you have read Jung and his colleagues Van der Hoop and Von Franz, you would begin to notice how there is a pattern in attributing spiritual characters to such a type. Furthermore, Van der Hoop, whom I trust more than any random person on the internet about the functions, said the "normal" type of this kind is the "artist." Jung has stated the same thing. Van der Hoop gave Beethoven and Rembrandt as examples of Ni artists. Yet, most people are inclined to give SP and FP types the "artist" label.

This goes to further prove that most people in typology communities have no clue of what they speak about. 

A few of you missed the mark there as far as comprehension goes with what I was claiming about Ni. Since we are speaking in the realm of psychology, as Van der Hoop says, we can not attribute metaphysics, spirituality and trascendtalism to Ni as they are. Because we are in the area of analysis, we must give a rational reasoning behind why Ni types often express themselves in spiritual and chaotic ways to the world. 

In psychological terms, Ni is not metaphysics, spiritual gifts, or anything that the Dom may percieve it to be. Instead, the unconscious/collective unconscious is directly communicating ancestral images directly to the consciousness of the Ni dominant. This gives Ni doms a feeling of conviction concerning irrational insights. 

As far as Schizophrenia goes, Jung talked abou this in the Ni dominant. Jung gave an example of the Ni dominant woman who claimed she did not have a physical body. Metaphysics, spiritual conviction, and transcendentalism should not be automatically regarded as Schizoprehnia as Jung made this same mistake. If such were the case, you'd wonder why the writers of the Bible weren't deemed as such when they claimed "God told them to write the Bible." 

If such were the case and we went by your limited understanding of the realm of Intuition, John The Baptist is automatically deemed a Schizophrenic by psychologists. 

Someone, too brought up points about NFPs and SPs going off into the realm of metaphysical beliefs and religious hocus pocus. The difference there, is they don't use that as a way of life. Jung, Von Franz and Van der Hoop gave deeper descriptions of each type in which the majority of you have no knowledgde of. Ne dominants' main goals are to chase opportunity in the present moment of the external world while Se dominants' main goal is to experience the highest form of reality. In a fit of psychosis, perhaps the Se dom will become psycho-religious and attached him/herself to an Eastern metaphysical philsophy. However, as Von Franz points out, this will only last but a brief moment. Se dominants won't make a life about metaphysics on a regular basis. So, know what you're talking about before you enter into a discussion trying to be all cutesy. 

Furthermore Ne dominants psychosis starts to look like a form of hypochondria and sociopathy because when the Ne dom goes too much into their dominant, they begin to only consider themselves and how they can advance. This can all be verified if you take time to do a bit of research. 

Another thing thing I want to tap on is the fact someone brought up me changing my type as a means to not take me seriously as a Ni dom. The reasons why I changed my type so much make me more convinced that I am probably more in touch with my true type than you are at this moment. 

For the record.. 

I changed my type so much because my inferior Sensing is more prominent than others due to a mental health issue called Emotional Dysregulation Disorder. It causes me to indulge in attempt to regulate my emotions. (Not to be confused with feeling as a judgment.) The way I settled on the fact I wasn't Se dominant is because Se dominants live their lives, meaning they base thinking and feeling on the material world while Ne doms based their thinking and feeling on opportunity, advancing in the material world and etc for the sake of a new possibility. That is not my life. I have been a metaphysician for 13 years now and a trascendentalist for the same amount of time. (Van der Hoop gave a transcendentalist as an example of a Ni dominant.) Again, that is not the life of an Extraverted Sensing dom. 

To quote my blog:

" _If someone has been under the impression they are a certain type for a very longtime, they have probably been influenced subconsciously by it. Let’s say that I believe I’m an ESTP right now and suddenly, subconsciously I will be reminded of how I love to dance, eat tons of great food and drink a lot to have a good time. Suddenly, I will be overly focused on doing these things every day so that those who do not know me, nor how personality type theory truly works, will truly believe I am an ESTP. On top of it all, this is the age of social media. So let’s say I believe I am an ENTP. I read so many times that ENTPs are heartless trolls who never get overemotional about anything. So, I suddenly tap into that side of the human psyche and start trolling others online. However, in other areas of my life opportunities are not being chased because I am actually another type. I believe a lot of people are unknowingly fooling themselves about their type because they have known themselves to be said type for so long based on misinformation that now, it is entirely impossible to convince them otherwise. They are stuck in a state of madness as they constantly try to live up to the said stereotype of the type they convinced themselves they were due to zooming in on one part of their personality_."

Furthermore, the majority of articles about the functions are incorrect so it took me a great deal of self evaluation, in depth research, (which seems to be foreign to most here), and rediscovering what the functions actually mean to come to a strong conclusion about my type. I am now convinced after all of my research that 99.9% of the mbti community is full of inaccurate fluff and that a LOT of people are mistyped due to that fact. I was one of them. 

Some are genuinely mistyped while others are too stubborn to change their personality types once they feel threatened that they could've been wrong. For awhile I thought I was an INFP until I learned what Fi truly was...then I started getting upset because my ego was bruised. I like the INFP stereotype but I wasn't going to stick to a personality type just because I wanted to be seen as that. It defeats the purpose of typing and is a bit ridiculous. I am too honest of a character for those type of shenanigans.

I thought I was every type under the Sun since 2015 because I made the mistake of zooming in too much on certain character traits but I wasn't paying attention to what guides my life. For example: I can be as "rational" and "analytical" as I want to be. This doesn't make me a thinking type any more than loving to get drunk makes me a sensing type. Von Franz tapped on this in one of her lectures. What makes one a dominant type is if they use the function to navigate through life. The function has to be differentiated in which my intuition, is. I don't use thinking nor feeling judgments to navigate my everyday life but first and foremost, my intuition. Then, I evaluate things with T/F. 

The bottom line for some of you is this--You can't relate to the blatant facts laid before you about Ni because you are not Ni dominant and therefore, don't understand it. You sum it up as all Schizphrenic hoopla, meanwhile you struggle to know the difference between Schizophrenia, an actual mental illness and the psychology behind intense intuition. Furthermore, you should not make it a habit to put "lol" after speaking about Schizophrenia, too. The character of some individuals is very apparent by the way they speak or type at times. Often times, the subconscious of others gives away their true nature.

My thought is that a few people in this discussion who swear they are Ni dominant or know what Ni dominants look like are actually not/have no clue what the heck Ni actually is or how it works.. and they have a bad reaction to not "fitting in" with a certain function they mistakenly thought were their dominants. 

To quote my blog:

"_A lot of people who claim to be the “practical” or “normal” type of INFJ are more than likely not Ni dominant at all and only use Ni as much as humans do by default. Furthermore, people who constantly use Ni along with other functions won’t relate to knowing what having Ni as a dominant function is like. So when presented with the facts about what intuition in the introverted mode is by showing direct quotes from Jung, Van der Hoop or Von Franz, they say “People don’t use it like that in this day and age” or “I am more of the normal/practical kind of Ni Dom.” In actuality, as I’ve stated, these folks constantly use Ni with other functions just like everyone else in society who isn’t Ni dominant. The “normal” kind of Ni dominant is the artist such as Rembrandt and Beethoven, says Van der Hoop and Jung. Furthermore, Jung says these are the quietest of the dominant but their art is still based on that oddity of intuition. Otherwise, dominated introverted intuitives tend towards being seen as Seers, Spiritualists, Transcendentalists, and among the Metaphysical communities. Ni by no means appears as a “practical” function to the one who has it as a dominant. That’s why in the eyes of Se dominants, Van der Hoop stated that they see us as fantastic mad beings. (You know, crazy and schizophrenic.) This is also why Jung thought the lady telling about “Kundalini” was mentally ill but later retracted his statement, saying she was very intuitive. It is also why Van der Hoop suggested Ni doms try to find *artistic* ways to express introverted intuition. Art is more accepted than spiritual and metaphysical expressions of the function.. even if not understood…So it is more ideal_."

Get it together, already. The mbti community is based on falsities and inaccuracies of the functions and this just doesn't go for Ni dominants, either. Other beliefs in the community such as the notion that ENTP's "tertiary Fe" makes them troll to get reactions out of people is another inaccuracy. Van der Hoop says this is auxiliary Fi in Ne doms. So all those ENTPs claiming this as some type of badge of honor because it sounds "So ENTP'ish" are actually telling someone who has done their research that they are ENFP. h: --But since the majority of the community is stuck in some type of ignorant trance, they buy into that immature fluff.

Do your research and learn the context of things before making smart/ignorant remarks. If you aren't Ni dom, or any othe rdominant, you aren't that. Point blank.

I am too mature to play social games with people and much too aware of my own subconscious mind to not know when I am denying something for the sake of wanting to be another thing. As I've stated I am an honest individual, probably one of the most you will ever meet. (Almost to a shame.) So, don't reply to me with that nonsense as though I play the same games as you people do.

I am into typology to really understand my own mind and doing in depth research and discovering that I was Ni dom maybe hurt my ego but I now have a better understanding of the psychology behind why I do what I do. I've written countless of ariticles on my progress through this journey of self actualization...and I don't have time for the social shenanigans or snarky undertones because one is wasting their time assuming I may "want" to be a certain type. That's not MY end game, here. I'm an adult. If you are going to refute my statements, we can stick to the facts and the references. (Uh oh my "Te" is showing, I must be an INTJ all of the sudden.)

Typology forums and groups on social media are among the most ridiculous and when it comes to this topic, I have no interest in engaging with individudals who resort to such foolishness during rational discussions. My only concern is building my knowledge of the functions so I can understand myself and the human mind better... it isn't to carry some badge of honor called, "INFJ." ...absolutely ridiculous. Good grief.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

TornadicX said:


> There seems to be a deep seated universal confusion in Typology communities, when it comes to the intuitive classifications of the intuitive functions. The first thing to make clear is that Intuition comes to consciousness when sensory data in the unconscious forms patterns.* Often times, when reading about functions, there seems to be a tendency to explain such matters as of they were consciously done.
> 
> Introverted Intuition, (Ni)
> 
> *Extraverted Sensation is the function that depends on outer reality for the truth and facts of life. Whatever we see, hear, taste, smell, and touch is automatically adopted into human consciousness and is generally accepted as the verifiable truth. However, when Se is the inferior function, all of our sensory experiences use everything we've ever taken in to weave together patterns until one definitive truth is then presented to the Ni consciousness.* Generally, the way Extraverted Sensors are convicted that the sky is blue by looking up, the Introverted Intuitive iviews their version of reality as the case with as much certainty. (Certitude.)


And this is how Ni users get the impression that they are are Se+ and Se-doms are Se. The belief that they are using Se effectively and understand everything Se-doms do plus more.


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

@TornadicX

Hmm, wouldn't the Introverted Intuition depend upon the individual? 
Not that I think I am an Ni-Dominant but they are looking at Ni-doms who are into the metaphysical realm... So wouldn't that be biased? It's inevitable to find people who Ni-dominants who are mystic-like???


----------

